# Signals Personnel



## DaveK

Just asking the sigs guys out there where they are.


----------



## JSilver

Nanaimo, BC
748 Commsqn


----------



## PteCamp

Borden, Ontario
700 Comm Sqn


----------



## buzgo

Ottawa, ON!


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

709 Comm Regt
Toronto, Ontario


----------



## OLD F of S

Flat faced civilian now started out 1st Cnd Sigs Regt 1965 ended Foreman of Signals 79 Com Regt
      1995.



                                Regards OLD F of S


----------



## teltech

Meaford ON, but posted to JSR in July


----------



## 291er

291er, Leitrim.....


----------



## DaveK

Edmonton 3VP


----------



## GDawg

The Fighting 746th in Calgary  ;D


----------



## Radop

In Kingston with CFJSR 3 Sqn E Tp SRC 1,   :


----------



## Inf Sig

2 PPCLI Shilo - cold in the winter and mammoth mosquitoes during the summer


----------



## meni0n

With RCD in Petawawa


----------



## JimmyPeeOn

8)CFJSR 1 Sqn Dtp...actually 4 Sqn deployment tp right now...on my way out again  ;D


----------



## Radop

JimmyPeOn said:
			
		

> 8)CFJSR 1 Sqn Dtp...actually 4 Sqn deployment tp right now...on my way out again   ;D


Going out with Sgt O'B


----------



## JimmyPeeOn

Yes I am, are you the same MCpl that taught me 1st aid a few weeks  back?


----------



## Radop

JimmyPeOn said:
			
		

> Yes I am, are you the same MCpl that taught me 1st aid a few weeks   back?



The good looking guy with the ability to go on and on and on, well you get it.  I taught the first two courses during Regt School at the end of Jan.  I gave out military first aid cards.


----------



## JimmyPeeOn

Yep, thats you alright


----------



## Canadian Sig

2CMBG HQ & Sig Sqn Petawawa


----------



## Radop

You in Alpha or Charlie now?  You got the WAS course didn't you just before I left?


----------



## Canadian Sig

Still a Bravo Trooper in my Rad V


----------



## Radop

I thought they were just going with Alpha and Charlie or did they just move Charlie to Bravo and well you know the changes are the constant in that unit.  lol


----------



## Canadian Sig

Actually we are into another re-org in April (or so I hear). We will still have 3 troops but they will be better divided up.


----------



## sigspig

CFSCE Kington, B Sqn. Training the new Sigs.


----------



## Radop

sigspig said:
			
		

> CFSCE Kington, B Sqn. Training the new Sigs.


So that we at the units can retrain them the proper way of doing things, lol.  Where's your white helmet to set up that mast, lol.  Just kidding, and punch Dave in the arm for me.


----------



## sigspig

You are absolutely right Radop! lol But what can I say, we have to follow what standard tells us to teach.
I will gladly punch Dave for you!


----------



## Radop

Ask him if he has crawled into any top lockers lately or what is the wierdest thing a student has done to him?  lol


----------



## CH1

Spent some of my time with 73 Grp, 1 Sigs HQ, Kingston & Doing greivous damage with man packs.


----------



## Radop

sigspig said:
			
		

> But what can I say, we have to follow what standard tells us to teach.
> I will gladly punch Dave for you!



We had the same problem with the JNCO course that I taught on (the trade doesn't feel I would make a good instructor but ATC thought I was good).  The format that we followed was laid out and it was difficult to fail someone.  That being said, I gave the highest mark to one guy who lead a small party task (91%) and the lowest mark in drill (29%) to another person.  I knew both these guys.  The drill class was the worst class bar none that I have ever seen.  He forgot everything and never taught in any method that I have ever seen.  The small party tasking, the person followed the guide exactly and only my descressionary marks kept him from getting 100%.  The course WO ask me how he got so high a mark and I explained the problem was that we were limited to much by the form and we didn't have enough discressionary marks to control what a student received.


----------



## screaminjimmy

JSR 3 Sqn     
  any ex Comm Player participants out there?

VVV


----------



## G-Fresh

Kingston, Res EW Sqn


----------



## Radop

Were the big brothers looking across the fence at you.     :rage:


----------



## G-Fresh

I'm one of the few trying to jump the fence


----------



## Radop

Talk to Canton to see what the other side of the fence is like.


----------



## CH1

Now I have to ask. Does Sgt O'B have grey hair & tell stories dating back to the late 70's?

Cheers


----------



## Sig_Des

Ottawa,

763 Communications Regiment


----------



## Leith

Still in Ottawa, Working with the Navy now.


----------



## Radop

CH1 said:
			
		

> Now I have to ask. Does Sgt O'B have grey hair & tell stories dating back to the late 70's?
> 
> Cheers



OB is my age and does have some gray hair but got in during the 80s so I think not.  I think you may be talking about Hanna.  I think he was a MCpl when Canada was formed.


----------



## CH1

Hanna is still around! Tell the OB that its time to chase my tail out the door. Hes been around almost as long as me. Probably hasn't worn out the welcome mat yet.

cheers


----------



## canadian_signaller

748 Commsqn Nanaimo 

former member of 1CSR
the few the proud the unlucky
vvv


----------



## mudrecceman

well I am AF Sig's but part of C & E just the same (no comments from Sig Des or any CRIPT a$$hats allowed, 'specially if they have a cheesy moustache and TOO many kids!  :blotto, currently posted to MARLANT/12 Wing.  Halifax is home...


----------



## kratz

Started out with 721 Comm Regt, but work with the navy these days.


----------



## 735_winnipeg

ex 735 comm regt in winnipeg, now with CFJSR, 1 Sqn, A Tp

sig des, u still with comm res?


----------



## smitty66

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> well I am AF Sig's but part of C & E just the same (no comments from Sig Des or *any CRIPT a$$hats allowed, 'specially if they have a cheesy moustache and TOO many kids!  :blotto, * currently posted to MARLANT/12 Wing.  Halifax is home...



Hey! I resemble that remark.


----------



## Old and Tired

Smitty66

How's the newest of the brood making out these days?  I think Mud Recce Man is a little jealous


----------



## smitty66

BTW MRM it's a cheesy goatee now (7 months PATA leave!)

Old and Tired;
Good as gold and I do think MRM is a little jealous  ;D


----------



## mudrecceman

smitty66 said:
			
		

> Hey! I resemble that remark.



Aren't you busy filling out the child tax credit forms for 2006 tax season??   ;D


----------



## mudrecceman

Old and Tired said:
			
		

> Smitty66
> 
> How's the newest of the brood making out these days?  I think Mud Recce Man is a little jealous



Jealous of his child tax credit!  Its gotta be more than my income is by now  >


----------



## MikeL

2VP CFB Shilo


----------



## JSR OP

Camp Nathan Smith
Kandahar, Afghanistan


----------



## 211RadOp

Still at JSR, maybe for another year  ;D


----------



## Jammer

2 EW Sqn
Gone this summer...who knows?


----------



## BigDaddyFatback

LCIS at CFJSR Kingston Ontario


----------



## Sig_Des

735_winnipeg said:
			
		

> ex 735 comm regt in winnipeg, now with CFJSR, 1 Sqn, A Tp
> 
> sig des, u still with comm res?



Technically still belong to them til the paperwork is signed. But I haven't done anything Comm Res in a long time.

I am deep in the Sigs world in Ottawa right now, somewhere in ADM (Mat)


----------



## muffin

I am in Kingston at least another year with Hubby (3Sqn JSR LCIS) heading to Afghanistan in Nov - Dec.


----------



## Eids of March

Saskatoon, taking my training through a civilian college. I guess you could say it's my LCIS POET (I'm in the Non-Commissioned Member Subsidized Education Program).

Anyone else here gone through the NCM-SEP for LCIS? I've heard that I'll go straight to a posting (Shilo, plzplzplz) after school's done in May, and I've also heard that I'll have to go to Kingston for the 30-week apprentice level training.

PS - Before anyone goes, "BLARGH! USE THE SEARCH! :rage:" or, "GRR! TALK TO YOUR CHAIN OF COMMAND! :skull:" I haven't found anything on search, and this is pretty new to my chain of command, too.


----------



## Jammer

Finally found out my fate.
2 Sigs Pet....


----------



## Canadian Sig

it's not so bad here  ;D


----------



## Jammer

Been there, done that with SSF Sigs...nice try...


----------



## jaawod

2 Sigs in Pet  

Although lately I haven't been there much lol


----------



## D3V1L6

1 PPCLI. Year 6 away from 1 Sigs  8)


----------



## radop215

Now leaving Sufferfield, soon to work with the fatconas.


----------



## AndrewB2020

Deployed Network Support Centre JSR. Home of "DNSC Willy" - best fed groundhog in Ontario


----------



## Stewpid

Joined chicken coop in 86 did all three bns and all but B and C Coy Re treaded to pimply a**e in 1998, 2 CMBG A,B,C and D Tp and 1 RCR Sigs Pl and now in Meaford and retiring in July. 
0 de 91A  permission to close down over?


----------



## LineJumper

Edmonchuck


----------

